# Big Android BBQ.



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone got any free shwag for being part of rooz wiki and finding the guy, I met him yesterday and he was pretty cool and said that he was out of stuff becuase he didn't think the demand would be that high. Just thought I would share that with anyone that might care, also if you didn't go you might want to next year if you can drive it because it's awesome to meet everyone face to face.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, jealous i couldn't be there... *sad face* but there's one in the works for East Coast peeps now. I'm not a POC on it per say, but I've been providing input to some people that are.. Rumor so far is Lake Erie area, but that's by far a rumor. Guess they could call it the Little Android BBQ lol..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> I was wondering if anyone got any free shwag for being part of rooz wiki and finding the guy, I met him yesterday and he was pretty cool and said that he was out of stuff becuase he didn't think the demand would be that high. Just thought I would share that with anyone that might care, also if you didn't go you might want to next year if you can drive it because it's awesome to meet everyone face to face.


finding what guy? and no doubt i wish i coulda been there....would have if it wasnt for this new job.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I wish I coulda been there , sounded like it was a blast :grin3:, lol (from reading all the twitter tweets).Being so far away (aka a 20 hr. one way road trip to get there)was one of the reasons .But still maybe next year ,I dont like to fly in planes :gasp:they make me nervous,flying in cars is kinda cool tho .:wink2:


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

It was pretty cool met a lot of people but didnt het vm om my tab, i met kouch though, he acted like he hated me.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Yeah, jealous i couldn't be there... *sad face* but there's one in the works for East Coast peeps now. I'm not a POC on it per say, but I've been providing input to some people that are.. Rumor so far is Lake Erie area, but that's by far a rumor. Guess they could call it the Little Android BBQ lol..


How bout DC? That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> How bout DC? That'd be pretty cool.


^^^^^This


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> It was pretty cool met a lot of people but didnt het vm om my tab, i met kouch though, he acted like he hated me.


haha I can imagine if you pronounced it like you spelled it =]


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"dickenam said:


> haha I can imagine if you pronounced it like you spelled it =]


How do you actually pronounce it? :-/


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry meant cm, had lots of free beer.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I read where they had free beer.Too bad no free liquor 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> How do you actually pronounce it? :-/


I assume KOOSH


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"dickenam said:


> I assume KOOSH


I assumed that too, but wasn't too sure as its an unusual name, or no one in Scotland that I know has it


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I assumed that too, but wasn't too sure as its an unusual name, or no one in Scotland that I know has it


Weeeeeirrrrrrrrdddd&#8230;.

=]


----------



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I assume KOOSH


We keep calling him Koosh (like push) too, but according to the douche himself, its Kosh (or like couch with an S in it)

And to the other guy, don't worry he doesn't hate you personally, hes just not good with ...people.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"prash said:


> We keep calling him Koosh (like push) too, but according to the douche himself, its Kosh (or like couch with an S in it)
> 
> And to the other guy, don't worry he doesn't hate you personally, hes just not good with ...people.


Maybe we should call him 'clockworkmod guy' to save annoyance and confusion


----------



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Maybe we should call him 'clockworkmod guy' to save annoyance and confusion


No no call him KOOSH, he really hates that. The CM guys all pretty much did that


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hahaha ok


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

prash said:


> No no call him KOOSH, he really hates that. The CM guys all pretty much did that


Well it looks like I couldn't have been more wrong. Lol.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jun 8, 2011)

"He" was "out of stuff" by the time the bar crawl came around. Damn those ppl who got to him first! At least I gots me an awesome "I love Deth" tiara

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jun 8, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I read where they had free beer.Too bad no free liquor
> 
> sent via TaPaTaLk


Adobe treated us to an open bar tab Friday night...it was AWESOME!

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Adobe treated us to an open bar tab Friday night...it was AWESOME!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


Thats cool , maybe next year I can attend.


----------

